
US moves to block AT&T and Time Warner merger - myrandomcomment
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/business-42058846
======
myrandomcomment
The reality here is that the President is blocking this deal because of his
issues with CNN (To those that think this is not being driven by the
Whitehouse...I have this bridge I am trying to sell....). This is purely
political and I am sure his statements will be front and centre in the court
battle.

Never though I would be on the side of AT&T or a cable company.

